# Woy Woy - Edit Sunday Morning



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all, the tides are right for an early morning assault on the bay. Going to fish the channel out from the blackwall ramp. Going to aim for a 6am launch. I'll be launching from the park down the road from my place but i'll paddle round to the ramp if anyone else is coming. Main targets will be bream and flatties but the area is reputed for good jew fish in the deep holes. So i'll have the 20lb outfit and drop some bait fish down if i get any.

Cheers dave

Ok with the poor weather today I will give it another go tomorrow morning.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm a maybe Dave. Just have to check what the shedule says with the wife.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Canned, it just too wet. will try again tomorrow but the forecasts not good.

Cheers Dave


----------

